# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Street Magic

## Sergi

buenas!! Soy un aficionado de la magia de cerca, sobretodo de cartas... pero ¿qué pensais del Street Magic?, ¿habéis visto a David Blaine? ¿Habéis visto al Cabro...azo :twisted:  (con perdon) de la máscara que lo desveló todo? a mi me dolió... Un saludo a todos! :D

----------


## tito

Hola Sergi


Hay muchos magos que critican a David Blaine, muchos dicen que no tiene personalidad, que su habilidad técnica es muy pobre, etc... 
Para mi lo que pasa es que el hombre despierta muchos celos. El hizo magia en un solo espectáculo para mas gente  que la que nosotros haremos magia tal vez en nuestras vidas. 

Para mi el ha cambiado la opinión que tenían muchos sobre la magia (que es solo para niños) y eso para mi es un gran aporte a la magia de cerca.
Esto fue muy grande en Estados Unidos. No tanto en Europa o Sudamérica.

Yo como mago le estoy agradecido. ¿Y Los demás que opináis?

----------


## Agus

A mí siempre me ha gustado David Blaine, por mucho que la gente lo critique, creo que es una forma más de hacer magia.
 :D

----------


## jesus

Hola Agus y Sergi,  ha vosotros porque estáis aquí, jejeje. Soy Jesús espero que nos conozcamos pronto, a mí también me gusta la magia de cerca y sobre todo las cartas, pero cuerdas, pañuelos, elásticos, monedas y demás no se puede dejar a un lado, hay cosas muy interesentes y divertidas, a propósito del tipo de quien estáis hablando, lo que hace es muy difícil, un tipo blanco que se mete en un barrio de negros y les hace los que les hace y de una forma muy especial, porque de sutil no tiene nada, mas bien es un poco violento y se los mete en el bolsillo como quiere, imaginaros en un barrio con mala fama, entrando con una baraja de cartas en la mano y de alguna manera decirlo "vacilarles" de esa manera como hace el, solo eso ya tiene merito, la magia tiene mucho 
poder. A mí que cae estupendo y se lo curra, vale, que hay mucho marketing en lo que hace, ¿y? por eso estamos hablando de el, le da resultado, que hay mejores magos que están en el anonimato, si, pero el también es bueno.  

Bueno pues ya me enrolle lo suficiente jejejeje  lo dicho haber si nos conocemos y nos intercambiamos algunos que haceres chao

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Desde luego que lo que no se le puede negar es que ha hecho super popular la magia de cerca en EEUU y eso la verdad que se lo agradezco.

----------


## JAVIER P.

Amigo Sergi:

Como contestación a tu pregunta, te cito textualmente una opinión del mago panameño Marko por el que siento un gran aprecio:

“Un mérito sí que tengo que darle a Blaine y es que ha sabido captar el pulso de nuestra época y desarrollar un tipo de presentación apropiada a la misma. Eso, o a lo mejor es que Blaine es un producto 100% de nuestra época y piensa como tal, en cuyo caso no le habrá costado mucho pensar para desarrollar sus programas televisivos que tanto impacto han tenido.”

El Puerco Sabio  --4ª Época--  Nº 1  marzo – abril 2004


Saludos.

----------


## Dhul

¿Qué duda cabe que el Street magic de Blaine nos hace a todos pasar un buen rato?

No hay nadie a quien le haya mostrado partes del video, que no se haya echado unas risas y haya quedado impresionado.

No sé cual puede ser el problema que ven algunos en él, pero no me canso de ver el video y reirme un buen rato con él, que creo que es de lo que se trata. 
La envidia es mala medicina.

----------


## miguelajo

Bueno, pues yo soy de los que no le gusta David Blaine. Me parece estupendo que en EEUU no se conociera la magia de cerca como tal y que este señor la haya dado a conocer...Pero artísticamente?
Tampoco me parece etico editar las grabaciones, utilizar compinches, firmas duplicadas...Si no has visto más magia de cerca pues a lo mejor te impresiona pero aquí en España con los "peazo de Magos" que tenemos me parece un poco penoso.
Alabamos lo extranjero y desconocemos lo propio...
En fin
Un abrazo
Miguel AJO

----------


## Kiko

Llevo casi un año grabando todas las semanas magia en la calle para Localia tv de Coruña, y al ver a Blaine me doy cuenta que una clave para que le funcione tan bien es debido a los espectadores "espontaneos" que utiliza. 

Normalmente los magos buscamos que el efecto sea potente, y que la presentación lo haga muy interesante. Pero en magia de calle para tv... bufff  Los espectadores, sus reacciones, el entorno y el movimiento de la cámara como un espectador más, deciden el éxito como espectáculo. 

Blaine suele hacer efectos cortos y potentes, para que la mayor parte de la grabación sean las reacciones de los espectadores, sus comentarios, etc. Por lo que se la mayoría son actores, incluso el policía que quitaba la carta de su bota estaba compinchado. 
Otro factor es que el actúa para público americano, que es mucho más emocional e impresionable, lo que multiplica la valoración del efecto para los televidentes al ver las exageradas reacciones de los "espontaneos". El hecho mágico en tv se hace verosimil proporcionalmente al impacto observable en esos espectadores.

Es curioso el personaje que se desprende de Blaine; por un lado está en la línea del fakirismo retando a la muerte como en el caso de hielo, del ayuno en la cabina, etc. El busca la provocación, eso también es espectáculo. Creo que lo mismo ocurre con su personaje de mago o su magia donde el efecto suele presentarlo como un reto para si mismo, sin apenas presentación, buscando el mazazo directo para luego recrearse en las reacciones. Es una provocación sutil porque no la suele dirigir hacia los espectadores, sino hacia si mismo.

Saludos callejeros,
Kiko.

----------


## Zamo

Holaa todos. A mi entender Blaine es bueno, muy bueno, en lo que respecta a magia de cerca, pero lo es tanto como deciis por los espectadores que tiene, pq creo que tendra tb espectadores, como habremos tenio todos, muy puñeteros, y esos seran los uue no saca en el video probablemente. Con respecto a su magia, la considero buena, pero muy escasa (para estar donde esta), por lo menos en lo que respecta en Street magic. Muy repetitivo creo, que no sale de algunas cosas o rutinas. Y con respecto a los retos ke se pone..... jejej eso si es espectaculo, pero no se que tiene ke ver con la mgia, amos.....creo yo. Mola? si un huevo, pero.... he visto cosas peores en los guinnes, o en los progrmas estos mericanos de "te damos 200 $ por chupar la rueda de un coche", jejej eso si es tener pocos escrupulos  :117: .... que os parece

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Pues yo creo que usar compinches es un ardid mas, como usar barajas trucadas o como hacer un doble lift. Lo importante es crear ilusión, y Blain parece que lo hace. Aporta una aire fresco a este arte, y ha hecho que la magia vuelva a importar al gran publico. A quien le importa como engañe? Que tipos de engaños son mas correctos que otros? Yo creo que no importa.

----------


## magomago

En cuanto a mago callejero (Street Magician) Blaine selecciona como dice mi gran estimado y olvidadizo Kiko efectos rapidos y fuertes para el espectador y pues reconozco que ha dado a conocer al publico en general americano la magia de cerca.
Aunque mirandolo objetivamente y comparandolo con los grandes de nuesto arte me parece un mago normalito y que no aporta nada nuevo al arte de la magia.
Prefiero mil veces las salidas a la calle de Derren Brown.

----------


## MrKhaki

Mi modesta opinion, respecto al Blaine... pues no deja de ser un showman para la tv. He visto un par de especiales de él, y salvo algunas cosas en las que se sale de "lo normal", el resto no dejan de ser juegos y rutinas conocidas. La gracia de sus videos es más la reacción que provoca en la gente que el juego en sí.

La magia de cerca tiene que ser de cerca. Los impromptu, pues también son chulos, pero momentaneamente. Querer hacer de un "impromptu" algo cotidiano hace que termine perdiendo frescura. No sé si me explico, personalmente prefiero una sesion de juegos sobre tapete, con musica tranquila, que verle en la calle volviendo histérico a medio estado.

Ah!, una última consideración... y sin entrar en mayores pormenores ( :?: ). Gran parte de las reacciones de la gente se debe a qué tipo de gente es, y de dónde es... no sé, la cultura americana"de calle" influye mucho. Solo hay que ver las caras de algunas personas al ver una carta elevarse.... en España cualquier persona que vea un juego de magia espera algo así como mínimo. Si consideramos y analizamos a Blaine como mago, yo también creo que aporta poco.

----------


## Duckkiller

a mi me gusta mucho Blaine, aunque si que es cierto que tiene los videos que se emiten tn tv muy trucados. Lo de la levitación tal como se muestra en Street Magic es imposible. Luego utiliza juegos tan viejos como el de la ceniza en la mano, explicado en libros de magia para niños... pero bueno, creo k utilizar esa serie de trucos e impresionar es lk realmente le hace grande.

----------


## Ransen

Buenas.

Yo soy de los que me gusta la magia de david blaine y de hecho fue por ella por lo que me decante por la magia de cerca. Estoy de acuerdo con muchas d elas cosas que habeis comentado pero tambien en desaacuerdo con muchas otras. 

Yo pienso que blaine es una gran mago y que su magia o su forma de magia es muy peculiar. Utiliza rutinas y trucos muy basicos, antiguos e incluso infantiles como habeis comentado pero lo que yo pienso es que precimasente con eso demuestra que hasta con el mas minimo truco ridiculo puedes impresionar a cualquiera. Con esto me refiero tambien al tema de utilizar compinches y etc... no me parece bien utilizar compinches cuando este es el propio espectador para asombrar a terceros que ven sus videos y lo mimo digo con lo de trucar los videos, pero si lo veo como recurso cuando lo usas para ilusionar a alguien.. aunque no sea un recurso k no me guste, lo es, y para ilusionar yo creo k vale todo mientras salga bien.

----------


## Neither

Creo que blaine ha dado un gran impulso a la magia de cerca y creo que todos teniamos que sentirnos orgullosos de él, ha dejado que con lo mas mínimo se pueden hacer grandes cosas. Gracias a él he apreciado mucho más la magia de cerca.

----------


## Alejandro

:shock:

----------


## ignoto

¿Que Blaine ha hecho qué?

----------


## BusyMan

Tengo la misma cara de flipao ahora mismo que tú Ignoto  :shock:

----------


## eidanyoson

:twisted:  :shock:  :o  :!:  :?: 
Yo flipo tanto o mas que vosotros.
Que yo sepa (y respetando la opinión de cada uno) es un buen actor, un mago normalito y un grandisimo caradura.
como Copperfield.Aunq este mas actor aún...

----------


## Joan Llopis

Ante todo decir que yo aprecio lo que hace Blaine. Me gusta lo que muestra porque entiendo que eso es realmente lo que debe ser la mágia.

Me explicaré... En mi opinión una "mágia" para magos y una MAGIA para el resto del mundo.

Cuando se hace magia para magos, se tiene que ser original y aportar algo (que es lo que no hace Blaine al parecer).

Cuando se hace magia se pretende ilusionar al que observa (y esto Blaine lo hace muy bién).

No digo que sea el mejor o el peor, pero ¿cómo puedo yo decidir eso? El es bueno, hace su trabajo y la gente lo pasa bién. Eso es magia.

Cuando lees los posts, no solo este thread, te das cuenta de que las valoraciones dependen de qué se está valorando. Por ejemplo, cuando se habla del libro de V. Canuto se dice que es buenísimo y con unos efectos que no hay que desestimar porque el efecto que provocan en el espectador es impresionante aunque sea de manipulación sencilla (y efectos conocidos sobradamente). Pero aquí nadie cuestiona su calidad mágica.

En cambio con Blaine el tema es diferente. Sus efectos son conocidos, para niños, no tiene habilidad, es ofensivo, ... ¿Acaso no es lo mismo? Yo veo a un tipo con personalidad y original en un tiempo en que es dificil serlo y presenta unos efectos con los que consigue ilusionar a la gente a la que van destinados. Y lo consigue. No es mágia para magos si nos empecinamos en que para serlo debe aportar algo técnicamente nuevo (un nuevo pase, juego, ...), pero es buena mágia porque consigue su objetivo. La gente a la que va destinado no entiende de pases, manipulaciones o misdirection. Simplemente les gusta o no. ¿No va de esto el asunto?

Y ya puestos, yo uso pases, juegos, rutinas, etc de otros y no creo que esté mal hacerlo. De hecho, todos empezamos igual y muchos nunca pasamos de ahí.

Perdonad el rollo, pero no me parece justo crucificar a nadie porque tiene éxito. Si sacamos algo bueno de lo que hace perfecto y si no pues miramos a otro lado dónde tengamos más sintonía y listos.

----------


## ignoto

No veo qué tiene de mágico el utilizar compinches como si fueran espectadores espontáneos.
No veo tampoco qué tiene de bueno el filmar un montaje como si provocase un efectazo entre gente, rodándolo las veces que haga falta hasta que la toma sale bien.
No entiendo qué tiene de bueno un vídeo destinado a promocionar la venta de unas cajas de magia, con mochila incluida, ni el financiar concursos "street magic" en los que es imprescindible participar con dicha mochilita.
De hecho, es tan buen mago como los que hacen los videos demostrativos de penguinmagic.
¿Por qué no les alabais a ellos?
Por lo menos no usan compinches y los videos (DVD mejor dicho) te los regalan.

----------


## Joan Llopis

Veo que no me he explicado en absoluto.

Lo que quise decir es que no me importa cómo lo hace ni tan siquiera si los videos son reales o una simple película con actores. No lo se y lo desconozco completamente (pero el tal Blaine, manco no es).

Lo que es cierto es que si lo que se ve en los videos fuese con espectadores y no actores no habría discusión. Repito, no se si son actores o no.

Cuando digo que eso es mágia, me refiero a que para mí, la magia tiene que ver con el tú a tú, con que la gente vea algo y se sorprenda, se ilusione y le haga sentir que aquello es realmente mágico. No se plantee siquiera que (como todo el mundo sabe) aquello que acaba de ver tiene truco. Y si el video fuese real, eso sería mágia. 

Por eso no me importa si es todo una actuación. Lo que se ve es lo que a mi me gustaría provocar en los que me ven. Y creo que si un video es capaz de provocar eso, de hacerte planteamientos sobre cómo puedes desarrollar tu magia, o más aún, de hacer echar humo a los foros mágicos de medio mundo hablando de este mismo tema, creo que eso es bueno.

De todos modos no alabo a Blaine. Solo digo que no es justo crucificarle porque sigue un camino diferente al que nosotros creemos correcto.

----------


## kike

Blaine puede ser muy payasete o lo que sea pero el tio sabe meterse a la gente en el bolsillo, y aunque haya gente compinchada... que quieres que te diga, a alguien q no sepa magia pues se queda con dos palmos de narices y abobado...

----------


## thomas

Creo que es una displicina bastante dificil, ya que no basta con saber hacer juegos si no poseer el don de la presentación, saber acercarte a la gente, conectar con ellos, y esto lo considero bastante dificil.

----------


## ivanponi

yo creo que la magia de Blaine, a pesar de muy simple, es muy impactante e impresionante para los ojos de un espectador inexperto. De todas maneras a mi no me parece muy bien que hayan publicado todos sus trucos en un libro. Y además, por mucho que le critiquen, es un crack

----------


## Gusruy

Bueno tengo que decir que tenemos razón desde el punto de vista de los magos pero Blaine tiene una caracteristica que pocos tienen, que es la de contactar con el público. En cuanto a la calidad de los juegos, parece mentira que fuera en este pais donde se acuñó la frase de no hay juego malo, sino mal presentado. Pues bien Blaine los presenta de manera comercial y bien. 
Yo también prefiero ver a Tamariz o recordar a Pepe Carrol, o ver la rutina de Ases de Cooperfield. Pero en este mundo cabe de todo y en fin todo lo que sea dar cavida a la magia en televisión me parece genial, porque eso abrirá puertas a otros magos. A mi por ejemplo en cuanto a los nuevos magos americanos entre Blaine y Oz pearlman, me quedo con Oz y ha ese no le podemos decir que haga cosas facilonas con las cartas jejeje.

En fin que reine la magia en todo el mundo.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## Asmodeo

Hola,

¿Alguien ha visto alguna actuacion de Blaine que no se algun video promocional o montaje?  yo lo unico que he visto ha sido el street magic y claro de ver tanto montaje pues seguro que los "espectadores" no son tales asi que por ese video no puedo opinar si es bueno o malo pero menuda basura de video utilizando falsa magia (montaje-colaboradores).

He dicho  :Smile1:

----------


## mago al

Bueno, bueno, se está calentando la cosa  :!: 
Blaine sí, Blaine no, no creo que haya que ser tan radical. Creo que no es un genio, pero tampoco un caradura.
El tío ha elegido ese camino y le va bien. No es un gran técnico, hace cosas viejas, repetitivas,... sí, pero llega a la gente. Como decían más arriba, ha hecho magia para más gente de la que haremos nosotros nunca. No sé, creo que es su estilo. Pueden parecerte zafios algunos chistes de Carroll, puedes "odiar" a Copperfield por la pasta que maneja para hacer sus juegos, te puede caer mejor o peor Tamariz (bueno, eso no, a todos nos encanta  :P ), pero son estilos, son personajes, y todos tienen su mérito. 
A mí Blaine no me gusta nada, pero reconozco que tiene un gran mérito.

----------


## Gusruy

Bueno en temas como este esta claro que nunca nos pondremos deacuerdo. Lo que no consigo entender como resulta para algunos tan sencillo la manera de hacer magía de Blaine, si es así, pues vamonos todos a la calle con nuestros colegas de compinches a grabarnos y luego presentmos nuestro trabajo a las editoriales mágicas. Y a ver cuantos de nosotros conseguimos llegar a donde a llegado este tio, y salimos en las televisiones de medio mundo, incluido Zappins, noticias, etc...
Tengo que decir que Blaine no es un mago al que siga especialmente, ni es uno de mis favoritos, pero cualquier opersona que promocione la magia y haga que ocupe más tiempo en los medios de comunicación merece un respeto.
Mención especial merece un comentario que en mi anterior post pacé por alto, y es que comparar a Blaine con Cooperfield, me parece una falta de cordura total. No creo que habramos un debate para descatalogar al que casi todo el mundo considera el mejor mago de la historia y el que mayor indice de popularidad a alcanzado. Si el tio utiliza mucho dinero y medios para sus espectaculos es por que lo tiene, y creo que a ninguno de nosostros nos molestaría tener los medios que tiene Cooperfield. En definitiva que una cosa son los gustos personales, y otra es desprestijiar el trabajo de unos de los mejores profecionales de todos los tiempos me parece una locura. Y solo recalcar una cosa un mago tiene que ser un gran actor, sino como convencemos a la gente, no olvidemos que interpretamos un papel.

----------


## marcel

Yo no tengo ni zorra idea de quien es este tal Blaine, pero solo por las diferentes opiniones que causa entre todos vosotros, ya me pica la curiosidad.Si alguien me puede decir a que hora y en que canal lo echan, lo miraria para saciar mi curiosidad.
Muchas gracias y mucha Magia.

----------


## saintmonkda

SI A MI ME GUSTA TAMBIEN MUCHO EL ESTILO DE DAVID BLAINE,... LO QUE PASA ES QUE TIEN UN ESTILO DIFERENTE

:D

----------


## Roberto

Saintmonkda, es necesario que grites siempre que escribes??
(no se si lo sabes pero escribir en mayusculas equivale a gritar)
un saludo

----------


## Gusruy

Marcel seguro que lo has vistos en algún Zappin o noticiario, ha salido mucho salió la última vez en las noticias porque estubo encerrado una semana (creo recordar) en una caj de dristal sobre un río inglés sin comer. También intentó batir el recor de permanencia en hielo, de esta prueba al final no se si lo batió pero duró la tira ahií metido.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## marcel

Joder!!Pero eso no es Magia, no?Eso es tener un par de pe...., bueno igualmente no recuerdo haberlo visto, ni oido hablar de el, aparte del foro, mirare mas zapings

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Realmente no se en cuantos foros hispanos y de lengua inglesa he leído la misma discución. Es increíble el que todos tengan ya su opinión acerca del mago en cuestión. Un punto que es muy importante para mi forma de crear atmósferas mágicas, es algo que leí no recuerdo si en la buena magia de Ortiz o el volumen 1 de la magia de Ascanio, y que sinceramente lo encontre muy lógico. "Si debo hacer magia en un local de 40 personas, sería capaz de utilizar 39 compinches solamente para lograr que un unico individuo viva la magia de una manera que jamás olvidará".... ¿Acaso eso no es lo importante? ¿o lo importante es el método? 
Saludos

----------


## Tadeus

A mi personalmente me gusto mucho el video de Street Magic, jeje, me rei mucho cuando vi la cara que se le queda al pobre niño cuando se hace las "quemaduras en la piel" jeje, seguro que necesito asistencia sanitaria (el niño digo xDD) se quedo como en trance, se partia el pecho hasta Blaine jeje, fue gracioso, y la verdad es que es un video que resulta impactante aunque sepas como se realizan muchos de los efectos que hace.

----------


## eidanyoson

No pienso discutir si Blain o Copperfield o Tamariz Manolito de Burgos o Ataulfo el Grande son o no buenos. Eso me da igual. Se supone que Blaine o Copperfield han tenido éxito haciendo lo que hacen, han conseguido imapctar a medio mundo  o más. Se han hecho millonarios, viven de lo que les gusta (que envidia) eso es teenr mucho mérito lo veais como lo veias. Para mí lo qu eSI es discutible es esto.

 ¿Si yo bato el record del mundo en hacer la pajarita de papel más pequeña del mundo usando solo las manos soy mago? es más, ¿soy un mago impresionante?

 Entonces, cuando Blaine hace street magic SI es magia. Aparte de que nos guste o no, nos parezca mejor o peor. Como dije antes no entro en esa discusión.

 Pero cuadno Blaine se queda 3 dias en lo alto de un poste de pie, o se mete dentro de un trozo de hielo durante una semana ¿es magia?. Lo digo porque entonces en la india existen los mejores "magos" del mundo. Unos muy delgados capaces de tirarse un mes sin comer, días enteros sin respirar y atravesarse todo el cuerpo con cualquier objeto que nos parezca.

 Señores, eso  NO es magia. Lo siento por Blaine, por los faquieres, y por los record guiness. 

 Así que no mezclemos las cosas. 

 Yo hago magia (bueno, lo intento) y hago fotografía y nadie me dice "el mago este como ¿hará esa fotografía? seguro que es magia" Simplemente se separan las artes. Pues eso.

----------


## Gusruy

Bueno yo creo que siempre se ha considerado un tipo de magia, poder sorprender con el control de la mente. No olvidemos que la magia en parte es la capacidad de sorprender con habilidades que parecen imposibles o fuera de lo común. Maravillar al espectador con cosas que no tienen una explicación aparente de como ha sucedido. Y los casos que comentan son ejemplos de estos.
En u documental del Discovery sobre magia uno de los efectos que hablaba era el de estar enterrado bajo tierra durante un monton de horas. Además yo no dudaría en encasillar este tipo de efectos dentro del mentalismo.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## DaniOrama

No sé si os habeis dado cuenta pero el tópico era Street Magic... y casi parece "David Blaine"...

Personalmente Blaine me toca las pelotas... es más soso que Aznar bailando la macarena, tiene una mirada de atontao porrero que no puede con ella, da pena oirle hablar en inglés, y es puro merchandising con patas, de hecho es un poco un Basckstreet boy de la magia, producto enlatado.... y encima utilza edición y postproducción AAAAAAAAAA!!!! aunque lo que más me molesta es que a veces se le va la pinza y va un poco de Mesías por la vida (os recomiendo que veais el capítulo de South Park sobre David Blaine) 

Sí, David Blaine probablemente sea el mago más malo del mundo (hombre, el más malo tampoco no) y que menos ilusión transmita... cuantos os acordais de lo que decía Blaine en los trucos, o de lo la expresión que ponía... es fácil... ninguna... Blaine es lo más parecido a un maniquí, lo importante no es él, sólo lo es el efecto...

Con esto os dareis cuenta el gran "afecto" que le tengo... pero sabeis, a pesar de todo David Blaine es "Street magic" y "street magic" es Blaine... existen miles de magos, sí... pero cuantos han supuesto una revolución así :Confused:  Cuantos magos han sido tan polémicos, de cuantos se ha hablado tanto por otros magos y por "profanos"... David Blaine no es más que lo propuesta nihilista de Copperfield... es todo lo contrario, no tiene chispa, lo hace todo pequeno y no me lo imagino con los pelos "fashion" del Copperfield :D

Y en cuanto a lo del espectáculo pues no hace nada más ni nada menos que lo mismo que hacían otros a principio de siglo... "Magiardising"... David Blaine es lo peor sí, pero también es el mejor en lo suyo...

Personalmente si os mola este tipo de magia, hay otro mucho mejor a mi entender, Criss Angel, lo malo es que éste se ha pasado demasiadas tardes viendo "el cuervo" en su casa y le ha afectado un poco... :D:D:D

Akí os pongo la caricatura que Derren le ha hecho y la foto de verdad: a ver si sabeis cual es cual :D:D:D:D:D

----------


## Ella

bueno..yo no puedo opinar sobre blaine porque de el creo que solo he visto un documental (donde conoci el juego de la prediccion con la ceniza, nunca antes lo habia visto), y un poco en un anuncio de un coche donde hacia castas y levitaba una parjarita de papel.
puede que no te atraiga blaine porque es stret magic, es decir, el esta haciendo magia a un grupo de gente, hay un vinculo entre ellos y david, una aura que los envuelve, se rien, comentan cosas en ingles que seguramente sea gerga y es dificil pillar...en cambio cooperfield hace magia para los que ven su actuacion en el teatro y para los especatadores que estan viendole la tele..y te sientes mas unido a el.

----------


## khazad

buuffff, tema controvertido en el que se ha convertido este tema. Todos los magos aportan cosas importantes que tenemos que tener en cuenta ya sean cosas que debemos hacer como cosas que no debemos. Particularmente no soy un fan accerimo de blaine, pero si os dais cuenta quien decide quien le gusta mas es el publico. Los magos muchas veces se obcecan en una tecnica superespectacular que han perfeccionado y a lo mejor luego a la gente no le entusiasma tanto, y a lo mejor juegos totalmente automaticos a la gente le encanta. ¿Que tiene marketing?, pues si, pero copperfield tb lo tiene, y la gente no se queja tanto de el. El marketing es importante, pq primero tienesque atraer a la gente a algo que tu quieres que vea, luego ellos deciden si les interesa o no. A Tamariz le comentaron cuando era mas joven que si no gritase como lo hacia, se hacia un buen corte de pelo, y se cuidaba en plan fisicamente(dientes cuidados etc, esas cosas), pues que de el lograrian que fuese mucho mas famoso, y eso es marketing.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues si Khazad pero entonces ya no sería Tamariz, si no como cualquiera de esos que en la prensa rosa hoy se embarazan de no se quién y mañana y ade nadie sólo para ganar dinero. Eso no los convierte precisamenet en mejores. Dejemos a Tamariz como está que está muy bien jejej.
 ¿Cómo era la frase esa que usais algunos de prostituir la magia? soleis aplicarla a los que destripan trucos. Pues yo creo que a gente como Blaine les viene mejor esa frase. Porque bueno, lo que se dice bueno no es. Pero claro tiene tooooodo un equipo detrás que lo pule para que parezca algo. Como lo tiene Norma Duval y por mucho que quiera no es una buena  cantante.

----------


## ignoto

Hombre, Blaine no es un piscinero.
Impresentable, si.
Pero no piscinero.
El hecho de que no sea un gran mago no quiere decir que sea malo. Simplemente no es bueno. Tiene un gran equipo pero eso no le convierte en mejor mago. Le transforma en mejor empresario.
Un actor que obtenga el papel de protagonista en una gran superproducción no tiene por qué ser un buen actor. Tiene un buen agente y punto. Eso no le hace mal actor.
Blaine es un mago normalito tirando a cutre (para los estándares de la magia de cerca europea) pero con buen ojo comercial.

----------


## khazad

Yo tb estoy contento con Tamariz tal y como esta, pero me referia a que el marketing cambia la vision de la gente en cuanto a como es alguien, y esto es extrapolable a cualquier otro arte(dile tu a un fan de Alejandro Sanz que canta mal, o a uno de Tom cruise que es un mal actor). Blaine escogio un camino que le permite ganar mucho dinero(y como el dinero mueve el mundo, pues si sus juegos son malos o buenos, a su empresa le da igual, lo que le interesa es q saque dinero con ello). ¿Es un buen camino?, pues si lo que quieres es arte, pues no lo es. A nivel economico es muy bueno. Pero esta en su derecho. 
El problema esta en que hay pocos magos conocidos, a nivel general se le conoce mucho y de ahi quese hable tanto de él. 
Como todo esto es a nivel escrito, espero que se me haya entendido lo que quiero decir, esque me resulta dificil explicarme solo de palabra escrita. Huelga decir que esto es solo mi opinion particular.

----------


## Felipe

No creo que se deba criticar a Blaine o Copperfield por el tipo de magia que realizan. Simplemente la hacen porque hay público que les gusta y la demandan. Aunque sí me parece bien que opinemos sobre si nos gusta o no ese tipo de magia. Ellos, a su manera, también contribuyen a hacer grande la magia.

Probablemente a muchos de nosotros nos gustaría ser reconocidos y cuestionados como ellos y envidiamos la fama que tienen. Algunos otros, entre los que me encuentro, sólo queremos disfrutar con un hobby o una pasión, pero nada más.

----------


## Gusruy

Hombre yo me niego en rotundo a poner a Blaine y a Cooperfield en el mismo escalón de la magía, uno es probablemente el mejor mago de la historia y otro es un mago comercial que ha sabido venderce de manera sobrasaliente. Pero utilizando distintas armas Cooperfield su arma publicitaria es su propia magia realizando en su tiempo azañas que nunca antes se habían realizado y que no se han vuelto a realizar. Sin embargo Blaine utiliza otro tipo de magia que es el marketin puro y duro, creo que aveces frivolisaos y olvidamos que esto es un negocio como otro cualquiera, hoy lo que prima es el dinero, quizas mañana salga un mago por televisión que tome el relevo de Cooperfield y sea la bomba tecnicamente y creativamente pero si no tiene carisma y no contacta con la gente no durará un asaltó yu quedará en esa termino (que yo al menos odio) el de convertirse en mago para magos. Para mi un mago tiene que crear ilusión a la máxima udiencia posible y no solo a sus compañeros, pero veces ocureren estas cosas. Hoy prima lo comercial por encima de lo bueno. Aunque en contados casos tenemos la suerte de encontrar productos comerciales y buenisimos como Tamariz, Cooperfield, Henry Evans, Aldo Colombini, etc..

----------


## magoben

Respecto a un post que leí sobre que no importa el engaño que se utilize, sino el efecto que cause.

Pues digo yo que si importa el engaño.

David Blaine utiliza grandes cortes de cámara y compinches. Compinches: excelente, ningún inconveniente. Firmas duplicadas: excelente, grandes posibiliades. Cortes de cámara- foto montaje (todo lo relacionado con cámaras): descarado, malo.

Hipoteticamente, ¿qué tal si encuentras a david blaine y le dices que te haga un levitación?¿La hará? Claro que no. Si la hace, ocupará el método de balducci, pero si le dices : más alto, como en tu video. Se quedará blanco. 

Muchas veces el utilizar compinches y métodos "descarados" de engaño, nos sale el tiro por la culata.

Salu2
Mago Ben 
El Salvador

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno eso es un poco rebuscado, priemro por que no creo que nos encontremos a Blaine por la calle para decirle eso. Pero siguiendo tu ejemplo es como si le dijeras a Copperfield un día en la frutería, " oye, puedes sacarme de aquí volando que llego tarde al curro?" seguramente también se quedará blanco. Tampoco hay que ser tan drásticos. Demasiado que te haga un Balducci el pobre Blainicillo.
 Y conste que que ya sabeis mi opinión de ambos magos...

----------


## beltz

yo soy un novato en esto de la magia, y no entiendo mucho y konozko a muy poka gente la verdad, pero a mi ver a David Blaine, me enkanta, si algo he entendido sp x magia es la suya, me gusta mas esa magia de ir x la kalle sorprendiendo ala gente q en un teatro no se, si me rekomendais q videos de otros magos q me puedan gustar abierto estoy q kiero konocer todo sobre este mundo, gracias

----------


## Asmodeo

> Respecto a un post que leí sobre que no importa el engaño que se utilize, sino el efecto que cause.
> 
> Pues digo yo que si importa el engaño.
> 
> David Blaine utiliza grandes cortes de cámara y compinches. Compinches: excelente, ningún inconveniente. Firmas duplicadas: excelente, grandes posibiliades. Cortes de cámara- foto montaje (todo lo relacionado con cámaras): descarado, malo.


La magia en sí, es engaño; engaño para crear cierta ilusion o acto asombroso en la cual se utiliza aparatos, compinches y como no la habilidad del mago pero como dice el Mago Ben todo lo que sea cortes de camara o ediccion de video eso ya no es magia sobre todo si hay ediccion o montaje posterior.

lo que esta claro es que Blaine se sabe vender bien. No voy a opinar si es un buen mago o malo pero este video de street magic parece  mas un video promocional que exagerando un poco la magia que hace.

Un saludo

----------


## Mago Londrino

> Iniciado por magoben
> 
> Respecto a un post que leí sobre que no importa el engaño que se utilize, sino el efecto que cause.
> 
> Pues digo yo que si importa el engaño.
> 
> David Blaine utiliza grandes cortes de cámara y compinches. Compinches: excelente, ningún inconveniente. Firmas duplicadas: excelente, grandes posibiliades. Cortes de cámara- foto montaje (todo lo relacionado con cámaras): descarado, malo.
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad que nose como hay gente que le ilusiona este tipo de magia, porque se nota descaradamente que está todo montado... esque hay trucos que son imposibles, pero mira, si sirve para promocionar la magia.. y hay gente que se lo cree y se ilusiona con ello, bienvenidos sean los "trucos" de Blaine xD ^^
Salu2

----------


## DaniOrama

> Respecto a un post que leí sobre que no importa el engaño que se utilize, sino el efecto que cause.
> 
> Pues digo yo que si importa el engaño.
> 
> David Blaine utiliza grandes cortes de cámara y compinches. Compinches: excelente, ningún inconveniente. Firmas duplicadas: excelente, grandes posibiliades. Cortes de cámara- foto montaje (todo lo relacionado con cámaras): descarado, malo.
> 
> El Salvador


Yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo desagradable que es el uso de edición de video mostrando espectáculos de magia...

Seamos serios, si quiero ver efectos espectáculares pues veo una peli... el que me "enganen" haciéndome creer que lo que veo es "real" o "posible" trucando la imagen, me toca las pel**** De hecho, si no fuera por eso Blaine me caería mucho mejor...

Y con respecto a lo de su comercialidad, pues yo creo que lo único que le falta es una camiseta de Penguinmagic o algo parecido, que diga que si tu también quieres hacer cosas como estas que los visites... parece un catálogo de gimmicks, ya puestos podría decir hasta el número de artículo antes del efecto... :D:D:D:D:D:D

----------


## magoben

Bueno, tienen razón algunos lo del engaño. Pero hoy, más que todo, mi lema es: "la magia no es engañar a otro, sino crear un ilusión, maravillar".

Pero tienen razó, David Blaine se sabe vender. De todas maneras, siempre es engaño, pero no es lo mismo saber que te están engañando con una manipulación que tardó años en aprenderse a que te estén engañando con un corte de cámara que no requiere ninguna habilidad más que la presentación. Si hay que reconocer que David Blaina a retomado trucos y los sabe hacer. Digo retomado, porque :Confused:  pues mucha gente dice: DAvid Blaine aquí, David Blaine acá... y los trucos que de veras valen la pena son los retomados como el ejemplo de la levitación (sin el montaje) o el ejemplo también de la lata de soda recompuesta que no son originales. E incluso, veo que algunos magos le atribuyen muchas creaciones: "La levitación de David Blaine" (cuando es la de Balducci"), lo soda recompuesta de David Blaine (cuando es de otro) y ponemos muchos ejemplos. Efectos que sí diríamos que ha creado, son los que hacen cortes de cámara (no se si me equivoco, pero si lo hago, les ruego que me corrijan ya que no tengo conocimiento de trucos hechos por otros que voy a hablar aquí). Por ejemplo, ¿Cómo va a ser posible que vayas por la calle, te detengas en un vitrina, llames a alguien, le hagas el robo del reloj, la tienda cerrada, aparece el reloj de la espectadora adentro de la vitrina, este agarra un periódico y "milagrosamente" traspasa una vitrina de "cualquier" negocio para sacar el reloj y no queda ratro de nada :Confused:  :Confused: ' ¿Cómo será eso posible?? De antemano, uno como mago, sabe que la vitrina ya debe de estar preparada, la "voluntaria", se nota que es una compinche con un reloj duplicado....... y seguiría así.

Bueno, 
Salu2

Mago Ben
El Salvador

----------


## zaratustra

Yo respeto mucho a ese tio

----------

